# Pregnacare Conception Pills & IVF



## cocosarah (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi There

I've been taking Pregncare Conception pills for an age now and am about to start on the drugs for IVF.  I presume as they are just vitamins, then they are fine to take whilst on the drugs, but I was wondering, after embryo transfer, should I still be taking the conception ones, or should I swap onto something else?

TIA

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes that is fine. I took them throughout treatment and now have my little boy.

I am says on their website FAQs that you can just finish up the packet and then switch to pregnacare or pregnacare plus.

http://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/conception_faq.aspx

/links


----------



## cocosarah (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Hopeful Hazel.  Just one less thing to think about lol x


----------

